# ball phython



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i just bought my ball python a bigger tank and set it up so that i can put him into it when he getts bigger it is a 33 long but the humidity is not staying up what can i do to keep my humidity level up. i misted it it went up to 60 then 30 mins later it was down to 30 and that is not good since the tank he is in is always at 60 percent humidity so i was just wondering what i could do to keep it up before i put him it to it. thanks.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't know much about keeping snakes, and all i can suggest is putting in a bigger water tray. If you put half of it over the heat mat (if you have one) it will evaporate quicker and this should increase the humidity. However it may fog up the glass if you put too much over the heat, so try moving the dish around until you get the right balance.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

What do you have in the top?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> What do you have in the top?


 Yeah, what sort of lid do you have on the tank?

Wolffish is right. probable the best way of maintaining humidity would be to place a waterdish above a heatmat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2004)

There is a number of things you can do. You can use an air-bubbler and an air stone to make bubbles in the water dish. The spatter and surface movement of the water will increase the humidity.

Also, a specialized "humidity chamber" will work well. It's a large tupper-ware container with a hole cut in it. The container can be half filled with a very moist substrate such as shredded coconut coir (Bed-A-Beast) or spaghum moss. The snake enters and leaves the container as he sees fit.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> There is a number of things you can do. You can use an air-bubbler and an air stone to make bubbles in the water dish. The spatter and surface movement of the water will increase the humidity.
> 
> Also, a specialized "humidity chamber" will work well. It's a large tupper-ware container with a hole cut in it. The container can be half filled with a very moist substrate such as shredded coconut coir (Bed-A-Beast) or spaghum moss. The snake enters and leaves the container as he sees fit.


 I use kitchen paper for my gecko, i found its the easiest and quickest to change when cleaning the tank,


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i have a screen cover lid on it right now is that ok


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

You can put contact paper in the screen. thats help a lot.

Carnivoro


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

One method that works really well is to place a wet (rung out) towel over the screen top. You can wet and ring out the towel every couple of days. If the humididty gets too high leave some of the screen uncovered. If its too low cover more or all of it. 
Be careful not to have the enclosure to wet for to long, especially if you are misting. This can do more harm than good.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

What are you using for a substrate?
Are you offering a hide box of any sort , and if so, what is the humidity level in the hide?

As for covering the top, make sure that you do not cut off air circulation completely. As a creature with one functioning lung, stagnant air can lead to RI problems fast.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i got her tank all taking care of today i went to the pet store and talk to someone and he help me out with getting the humidity right before i put my ball in her new home the humidity is at 60 and 70 in the hide and i have 2 hides i am using jungle mix as a substrate so she will be going in in a few days so that i can see if everything is working like it should


----------

